
A COMPREHENSIVE GUIDE TO FONT LOADING STRATEGIES - lobo_tuerto
https://www.zachleat.com/web/comprehensive-webfonts/
======
zunzun
EXCELLENT ARTICLE, THANK YOU FOR POSTING THIS.

